# Gross food challenge!



## Skittle68 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok, so here's the deal. Every year my bf's huge group of friends and family go on this camping weekend trip. This year, bf planned out this elaborate "survivor" type game. One of the challenges has to do with 5 different types of gross food. Some of the ideas we've come up with are sardines, cooked, cold Brussels sprouts, and maybe sour kraut or something. We need more ideas... Please help!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 17, 2012)

liver (although I like it, others don't)
kidney (not on my table, thank you)
raw oysters (but they might be hard to transport--I love raw oysters, but a friend's husband can't stand to watch us eat them)


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 17, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> liver (although I like it, others don't)
> kidney (not on my table, thank you)
> raw oysters (but they might be hard to transport--I love raw oysters, but a friend's husband can't stand to watch us eat them)



Lol I'm thinking liver smoothie... Eeeewwww!!! I better not come up with anything too nasty because I plan to be one of the players lol. You have to make it to the top 5 to make it to the food challenge tho.

And raw oysters would probably be hard for camping. That's one I thought of too tho


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 17, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> Lol I'm thinking liver smoothie... Eeeewwww!!! I better not come up with anything too nasty because I plan to be one of the players lol. You have to make it to the top 5 to make it to the food challenge tho.
> 
> And raw oysters would probably be hard for camping. That's one I thought of too tho


Boiled okra might give you the "snot" factor, somewhat like oysters.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 17, 2012)

Pig's feet, chittlin's, tripe, beef tongue, pork brains scrambled with eggs, boudin noir,
menudo, crisco sandwiches....I reckon that's enough for now...give somebody else a chance.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 17, 2012)

Canned chicken, anybody??


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 17, 2012)

*Gross For Me*

Skittles, 

Fab topic, however, what is gross for one person, is a delicacy for another ... 

I detest in any form:

pumpkin and yellow squash 
soy beans and tofu ( allergic to soy ) 
overcooked stew meat of any type
green peas mashed or puréed 
canned chicken or canned ham & overload of sodium
okra 
Partridge ( cereal ) in any form
Orange and yellow bland bland tasteless Cow cheeses from northern Europe and the USA
orange foods except oranges
yellow foods except lemon 
pig´s feet, manitas ...
sangré ( pig´s blood )
anything in a can
most forms of lard as an item to eat ( they are to be used to grease a roast )
Carrot cake in any form ( this is not a dessert ) 
Grits
Greasy anything 
Cuban style fried pork 
Chinese cuisine: chop suey, chow mein and any other wee tiny diced and over cooked garbage they could poison with and their Msg 
most fresh water Fish ( there are a couple of exceptions )

Textures like Snotty, runny, overcooked and pasty ... 

Have fun Skittles,
Margi.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 17, 2012)

Now..let me clarify....the only thing on my list that I do not enjoy is the crisco sandwich.  Most folks I know, find all of the items on that list objectionable for one reason or another. The crisco sandwich is one of the few things I balk at trying. I worked with a guy many years ago (circa 1984/85) who brought his lunch to work. He ate at least one crisco sandwich everyday. I wonder if he is still alive.....


----------



## Hoot (Aug 17, 2012)

Margi.....some of the things on your list I can understand. 
I reckon you most likely ain't never had properly cooked grits. 


Margi Cintrano said:


> Partridge ( cereal ) in any form


I am unfamiliar with a cereal by this name...there is a wild fowl that is called partridge (Quail) in these parts, mighty good eating, by the way.
What is partridge?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 17, 2012)

She may have meant porridge.


----------



## jabbur (Aug 17, 2012)

You might try a table spoon of horseradish.  That got my son a few years ago.  He didn't know what it was and took a spoonful to try.  He hasn't eaten any since! You could also go the whole bug route.  I'm sure there's got to be an ethnic market around that carries them.


----------



## Mel! (Aug 17, 2012)

My father used to have a vile concoction every morning, because he claimed it is healthy. It is suitable for a camping trip, because you dont need to cook it. 

You put a raw egg in a cup, with a few splashes of milk. The trick to consuming it is to swallow the lot without breaking the egg yolk. Not breaking the egg yolk will likely make the experience slightly less disgusting, but I am not going to try the concoction so I cant confirm this. There are better tasting ways to eat healty in my opinion. As well as that, my father might have been misinformed about how healthy the concoction is, because after he had a heart attack, he was told by doctors to limit his egg consumption to 2 per week.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 17, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> She may have meant porridge.


I bet you are exactly right!
I oughta know better than to tax my old brain in the mornings.....Thanks!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 17, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> sardines, cooked, cold Brussels sprouts, and maybe sour kraut or something.


I would eat any of those things without hesitation. Having grown up on it, I could eat sauerkraut by the bucketful.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 17, 2012)

Quail, a tiny game bird in Spain is codorniz and Patridge is perdíz which is a red breasted game bird, smaller than a pheasant however, larger than a quail and I Like all three of these when freshly hunted and served oven baked. 

It is porridge I detest, a cereal grain ... Horrid ... 

Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 17, 2012)

Skittle--since you're in MN--can you find Lutefisk at this time of year--maybe in the frozen food section?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 17, 2012)

Hoot,

Manteca de Cerdo, a white looking shortening, is pure pork grease used in Spain and Italy to grease the roast for the oven for crispiness ... there is nothing that works better ... Cochinillo Asado is baby suckling piglet ( a little pink porker piglet ) that is prepared and world renowned in Segovia for its crisp skin and white juicy tender interior ...

However, to eat this or Crisco in a sandwich, no thank you ... each to his own.

Thanks for the odd funny anecdote ...
Margi.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 17, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Skittle--since you're in MN--can you find Lutefisk at this time of year--maybe in the frozen food section?


Yes! Lutefisk is definitely gross.


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 17, 2012)

In reply to the sour kraut and the lutefisk, using relatively normal foods make it somewhat more interesting, because it is luck of the draw. You might get something you don't mind at all, while the other person detests it. You actually get to pick one (it will be covered so you don't know what you're picking) and then pick who you want to go up against. Since its a family and friends situation, if you happen to know someone doesn't like what you picked you can use that to your advantage  I like the boiled okra idea a little too much- if I'm still in the game for the 5th round I don't want to be stuck with that one!!!!! Lol!

We also ruled out lard because of the high fat/calorie content. It would just be too unhealthy to eat enough of it to make it worth having it in the game. Loving the ideas tho!

What is tripe?


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 17, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> In reply to the sour kraut and the lutefisk, using relatively normal foods make it somewhat more interesting, because it is luck of the draw.


Not sure if you mean that sauerkraut and lutefisk are relatively normal foods, or not. When I think MN, lutefisk does come to mind (there are still lutefisk dinners at the local Lutheran churches around Christmas time). I never ate okra until I started growing it in the garden, but I tried lutefisk once--that was enough for me. I do love sauerkraut, however. My grandmother ate lutefisk fairly often.


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 17, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Canned chicken, anybody??


OMG !  That is GROSS !

Liver Pate' , or how about..................






A nice, plump rabbit..... roasted !







Or, you could make soup with these.......


----------



## kleenex (Aug 17, 2012)

Travel Channel's Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern

This website can give you some ideas....


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 17, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Not sure if you mean that sauerkraut and lutefisk are relatively normal foods, or not. When I think MN, lutefisk does come to mind (there are still lutefisk dinners at the local Lutheran churches around Christmas time). I never ate okra until I started growing it in the garden, but I tried lutefisk once--that was enough for me. I do love sauerkraut, however. My grandmother ate lutefisk fairly often.



Yes I mean they are relatively normal  my mom LOVES sauerkraut. She would enjoy eating it plain, with a fork lol. And quite a few people in my family enjoy lutefisk.  My aunt brings it for Christmas sometimes. I've never been able to bring myself to try it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 17, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> Yes I mean they are relatively normal  my mom LOVES sauerkraut. She would enjoy eating it plain, with a fork lol. And quite a few people in my family enjoy lutefisk.  My aunt brings it for Christmas sometimes. I've never been able to bring myself to try it.


That's what I thought--normal foods (although, I'm not sure those in other areas would agree)!


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 17, 2012)

luckytrim said:
			
		

> OMG !  That is GROSS !
> 
> Liver Pate' , or how about..................
> 
> ...



I don't know where I would get chicken feet, and the rabbit just looks delicious!! 

The problem with many of the foods I would find on the bizarre foods site is not being able to find them. I looked for like a top ten list on there or something like that and I didn't see anything.  

So far this is what the lineup is looking like:

1. Liver (cooked, unseasoned, cold)
2. Whole raw onion
3. Brussels sprouts (cooked, unseasoned, cold)
4. Sauerkraut
5. Can of sardines

Bf wants to ask a butcher about getting some "Colorado oysters" lol.  The Brussels sprouts and sauerkraut are definitely still up for debate. Well, any of them, really, if there are any other fun ideas we like better. If we can find lutefisk and it isn't too expensive that might make it on there, or pigs feet. Are pickled pigs feet any good?


----------



## Hoot (Aug 17, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> Are pickled pigs feet any good?


I like 'em, but then I ain't very picky....


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hoot said:
			
		

> I like 'em, but then I ain't very picky....



Lol I've never had any reason to try them


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 17, 2012)

How about anchovies? They're often available in a jar.

If there's an Asian grocery store near you, they would have the chicken feet.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 17, 2012)

luckytrim said:


>



That would have been an interesting picture if they had found a small, thin model's hand reaching in for one of those feet. Ideally her hand would have to be as close to the feet as possible. I think it would have been a psychologically disturbing picture. Even the picture above is a bit disturbing because of the slight resemblance of these feet to human hands.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 17, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Now..let me clarify....the only thing on my list that I do not enjoy is the crisco sandwich.  Most folks I know, find all of the items on that list objectionable for one reason or another. The crisco sandwich is one of the few things I balk at trying. I worked with a guy many years ago (circa 1984/85) who brought his lunch to work. He ate at least one crisco sandwich everyday. I wonder if he is still alive.....


I've never had a _Crisco_ sandwich. But, I do like something that Danes & Swedes eat (could be Norwegians, Finns, Icelanders too, but I don't know for sure). Heavy, dark rye bread (rugbrød) smeared with pig fat (from cooking, not lard) with salt and pepper. Not something I would want much of in a go or every day. It tastes better in the cold of winter.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 17, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I've never had a _Crisco_ sandwich. But, I do like something that Danes & Swedes eat (could be Norwegians, Finns, Icelanders too, but I don't know for sure). Heavy, dark rye bread (rugbrød) smeared with pig fat (from cooking, not lard) with salt and pepper. Not something I would want much of in a go or every day. It tastes better in the cold of winter.


I must admit...I do like to dip some bread in roasted pig drippin's.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 17, 2012)

Them chicken feet reminded me of the VooDoo Chicken Stock that Kathleen mentioned a while back. Gonna have to try to make it some time. 'Course, these days our local grocer has taken to labeling chicken feet as "chicken paws"......Lawd have mercy!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 17, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> In reply to the sour kraut and the lutefisk, using relatively normal foods make it somewhat more interesting, because it is luck of the draw. You might get something you don't mind at all, while the other person detests it. You actually get to pick one (it will be covered so you don't know what you're picking) and then pick who you want to go up against. Since its a family and friends situation, if you happen to know someone doesn't like what you picked you can use that to your advantage  I like the boiled okra idea a little too much- if I'm still in the game for the 5th round I don't want to be stuck with that one!!!!! Lol!
> 
> We also ruled out lard because of the high fat/calorie content. It would just be too unhealthy to eat enough of it to make it worth having it in the game. Loving the ideas tho!
> 
> What is tripe?


If I'm not mistaken, tripe is the lining of a cow's stomach. It is used in Menudo (a Mexican stew or soup).


----------



## Hoot (Aug 17, 2012)

Somethin' else that just occurred to me...I was enjoying a big glass of milk and Pepsi. 
(Don't holler at me... I know it is loaded with HFCS) 
Mrs Hoot says that it is gross....but it truly ain't. It tastes similar to an ice cream float just not as sweet.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Somethin' else that just occurred to me...I was enjoying a big glass of milk and Pepsi.
> (Don't holler at me... I know it is loaded with HFCS)
> Mrs Hoot says that it is gross....but it truly ain't. It tastes similar to an ice cream float just not as sweet.


It is a great cure if you had a little too much to drink the night before.


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 17, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> That would have been an interesting picture if they had found a small, thin model's hand reaching in for one of those feet. Ideally her hand would have to be as close to the feet as possible. I think it would have been a psychologically disturbing picture. Even the picture above is a bit disturbing because of the slight resemblance of these feet to human hands.




It's my picture, and I'm gonna remember your suggestion.............


Hey, how about Tripe ?
Used to have to eat that when I was a kid............. ugly stuff !


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 17, 2012)

I love sauerkraut! I like it cooked, and I like it cold straight from the can. 

I get a craving for pickled pigs feet every few years, but I just buy a small jar because one or two are all I want. They are good now and then, but not something I want a lot of.  They would be great for your challenge because they are ugly.


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 17, 2012)

tripe  video - 

Beef Tripe Recipe - YouTube


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

I must admit I have never tried tripe and probably wont


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 18, 2012)

The only time I've had to handle tripe is green tripe. This is what the family with which I lived fed their Newfoundland and Basset Hound. I will spare you the details (and my reaction to having to cut it up and feed the dogs). Given my experience with green tripe at the age of 16, I will never buy tripe to cook it. I have since fed green tripe to my dogs on occasion, but it was frozen and, well, that would be TMI. This is a food forum.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't like green food unless it's a vegetable.


----------



## chopper (Aug 18, 2012)

I've never had a Crisco sandwich, but I did take sugar sandwiches to school when I was a kid. That was made with butter and white sugar.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 18, 2012)

Once a year the Italians who are friends of my DH have a party where they serve Baroldi, a blood sausage, filled with pine nuts and herbs and spices. The first time I saw them I refused them and ate bbq'd pork chops instead.
Now I can't get enough of them. They are served at a family table along with ribs,pesto,salad,soup antipasto plate with cheese,salami,olives,pickles,radishs,garlic bread that is oh so good. Of course the baroldi  make many people want to run for the door. These sausages would be a wonderful come and get it.
kadws


----------



## Hoot (Aug 18, 2012)

I reckon there are all manner of blood sausages, or blood puddings..I like 'em! 
Boudin noir...I wish I could find them more often. 
I suppose I could make 'em myself, but I sure don't want to gross out Mrs Hoot more than necessary!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 18, 2012)

Boudin (noir) is available in most supermarkets here in Greater Montreal. I have never tried it, but would like to. What do I do with it once I get it home?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I don't like green food unless it's a vegetable.



That makes 2 of us Greg


----------



## Hoot (Aug 19, 2012)

You can use boudin noir like you would any other sausage. I am partial to it grilled.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Kadesma.

In Spain, they are called Morcilla in Spanish and Blood Sausage in American English or Black Pudding in UK English ... 

Throughout The Iberian Peninsula, they are a thick large black sausage, filled with pinenuts, Pig´s Blood which is what gives them their extraordinaire flavor and tender texture and there are many varieties, for example: rice, onion or other similiar vegetable stuffing ... They are grilled or placed in bean stews ... And are delicious ... 

I prepare them in bean stews, however, at the end of the preparation because otherwise, they break up extremely easily. They are wonderful with lentils, cannelli white beans or red Tolosa Navarran beans or even black beans or Pinto beans. 

Have lovely August,
Margi.


----------

